# How "perfect" are your products



## eera (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey all.

When you take a soap to market, are all of them the same size, look totally professional and perfect, or are they like mine; the bars are not identical in size (slip of the knife), sometimes I get impatient to see how a new technique has worked and the bar hasn't been completely hard when I cut it, other times there's a very slight crackling when it's overheated a little in the mold.

I want to sell at market, and personally I like handmade things to be a little imperfect, and ultimately the prospective buyer is seeing the goods before they buy, but what are your thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 30, 2014)

I would want a product that I buy to be within a minimum limit - so not lighter than 100grams, if that is the minimum advertised.  Little details would be expected in a handmade soap, in my eyes - but what you actually get in terms of amount of product should be more controlled.  Giving them more soap than they paid for is your error, but never give them less than they paid for so in your example about the slip of the knife, it that results in one bar over sized and one under sized, I would not want to recieve the under sized bar if I wasn't paying less for it!

Make sense?


----------



## SoapyGoats (Jan 30, 2014)

Just watching this!


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 30, 2014)

Handmade soap shouldn't look "industrial" to me, but I won't sell cracked soap, or soap that partially gelled or has other big imperfections. BUT, depending on your market, you CAN sell soap that looks rustic, or cracked - much more "handmade", if you know what I mean. Depends on what your area is like and how you market it. But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2014)

My soaps are pretty consistent in size as I use a multi bar wire cutter my husband built for me.  However, I also make salt spa bars in a slab mold with dividers to make it easier to unmold so those are a different size than the rest.  I package all my soaps the same way and I also bevel al my soaps.  I like consistency and I think my customers appreciate that.  When I first started out my soaps were very non uniform in size due to me cutting them with a mitre box, I look back now and laugh at myself as they were so different than now.  Some people have great luck with their mitre boxes I did not nor could I cut them straight with a knife.  You just need to find what appeals to you as far as size, packaging etc.  Go to Etsy and look at what's out there for some ideas.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Jan 30, 2014)

Well... I don't bevel my round bars unless they look funky. I also bevel the bottom edges of my loaf bars and trim off the bottom. My soaps are between 6-7 oz at first cure and I charge $6.00 per bar. If my bars take on a rustic look, I label them as "rustic."


----------



## TVivian (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't sell, but as someone who buys soap I'd want them to look nice. Not perfect like a bar of ivory or dove, but I like to see sharp edges and minimal bubbles and clean colors and design. I like smoothly swirled or textured tops that give it an unmistakably handmade feel. For soaps that are mostly natural (only organic coloring, no synthetic fragrances, plenty of dried organic matter on and in the soap) I don't mind a more rustic and "bumpy" look with randomly shaped bars.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone sell their soaps by weight? I remember when LUSH used to do that - you'd just tell them what size or weight you wanted and they would hack it off and charge you by the weight, I thought that was a good idea.

I always buy according to what appeals to me - and I'll admit I'm more drawn to the rustic, handmade or intriguing. Theres a soap seller at our local farmers market, and even if they do advertise that their soap is small batch, all the bars are identical in size and shape, they are all solid colors with no botanical bits, and I find them really off-putting. It looks like they've re-packaged commercial soap - even though the ingredients list looks right for CP/HP soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've purchased many soaps from other soapmakers at events.  I prefer a larger bar that looks good and smells good.  I will not purchase a bar that has organic materials on top.  I did that once and had lavender buds in my tub.  I don't mind finely ground bits but not whole anything.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 30, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I've purchased many soaps from other soapmakers at events.  I prefer a larger bar that looks good and smells good.  I will not purchase a bar that has organic materials on top.  I did that once and had lavender buds in my tub.  I don't mind finely ground bits but not whole anything.




I feel that way about glitter.


----------



## eera (Jan 30, 2014)

After I posted I though, gee, I hope I don't look like I'm trying to sell crap...

My piping is a little uneven maybe and sometimes I get a bit exuberant with a new technique (man, do I love stripes right now), but there are no flaws such as cracks, bubbles or lye pockets.  I'm encouraged that people seem to want to see that their soaps are handmade, otherwise why not just buy from the shops.

Thanks


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well .. I'm not selling but as a buyer I actually like hand crafted things to be imperfect.  I like air bubbles and cracks .. I like the rustic look of things left looking natural or organic.  They look more alive that way.


----------



## maya (Jan 31, 2014)

I purchase, at a fair or crafts show, based on if I like the smell (I don't do fragrance oils), if I like the person selling and if I am not allergic to the ingredients. If there is a little something, an air bubble, or what have you that is just fine with me.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 31, 2014)

I hate glitter!! But the divas, they sure do like it! I made a batch once that was supposed to be blue and pink swirls, but the FO turned them different shades of brown. Didn't look *bad*, but not what i'd planned on. So for the first time, I took out the glitter and dusted that puppy. Sold the whole ugly log in one show. They loved the glitter part


----------



## hlee (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't sell either and I love pretty swirls and colors and fluffy tops. My friends love them also but they also say they don't mind my crooked cutting and some corners that could be cleaned up a little but are not. They seem to like that they are pretty yet still a little primitive looking.
Maybe in the marketplace it would be a bit different .


----------



## Em522 (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't sell so I can't comment from the view of a merchant just as a buyer. As a buyer of a handcrafted item I wouldn't expect the perfection that can be achieved by machines and I would expect to see small differences between batches of the same soap, minor differences in size or a slightly crooked cut. However, I wouldn't expect to see huge cracks, air bubbles or extreme differences between batches of the same soap. I think big inconsistencies would be a red flag that a seller is inexperienced or doesn't care about their product.


----------



## savonierre (Feb 1, 2014)

My soap is not perfect, it is made by hand by me. It weighs what the package states. I do sell partially gelled soap, there is nothing wrong with it, most times people think it looks cool. I do explain why it looks like it does, if asked.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 1, 2014)

I also sell soaps that are partially gelled, it just does not hurt a thing. My bars are all made in my hdpe molds and cut the same size, although they can vary in size if I have piled my batter higher in the mold. My soaps are also all shrink wrapped and labeled. Having batches that are completely different does not mean one is a beginner soaper. I can make two batches back to back same everything and have one go beautifully and the next one fail and end up in a crock pot. Does that make me a poor or beginner soaper, nope, just the nature of the beast. In the five years I have been selling at open markets most customers buy for the fragrance, although occasionally I have had customers buy for color when they are using them in a movie.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 1, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I have been selling at open markets most customers buy for the fragrance, although occasionally I have had customers buy for color when they are using them in a movie.



Hmmm... In what films can we watch for your soap??


----------



## lpstephy85 (Feb 1, 2014)

Since I am just starting to sell I have yet to have someone not like a bar because of an imperfection. That could change, and to be honest oh well if they want to be a snob about it. Handmade isn't going to be perfect and most human beings understand that. Now, like others have said I agree about not selling the ones with huge cracks or huge air bubbles, but some little air bubbles are ok in my eyes as they cannot always be prevented (and I am not going to pitch a whole batch because so).

I say as long as the ones that might be a little smaller because of the slip of the knife, as long as they are not an ounce less or more in weight, then that is fine. The ones that are, you can always sell them at a lower price or do samples. To me all that matters in the end is fairness and that they are safe bars (no zap/not lye heavy).


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 1, 2014)

All of my bars are cut with a wire cutter and are a minimum weight.  I also polish each and every bar to give it a shiny appearance and smooth out any rough edges.  Appearance and scent are the two most important things when selling soap.  One thing I hear a lot is how professional my products look.  It seems to instill a confidence in the customers that they aren't buying sub par products from me.  I've had several customers come from a soap booth in the same show and buy mine instead because they thought the other soap wasn't as good because it was rough, had soda ash, tossed in a plastic bag, unevenly cut etc. and the seller looks like the soap - rough and unpolished.  To me, that shows laziness and a lack of caring about your product and the quality.  If you're willing to sell soap that looks sub par then where else are you being lazy and sloppy?  

Take pride in what you sell and that includes appearance!  Any bars that don't meet my standards are put in the 'Misfiit' basket and sold at a discount.  Most will buy the full price bars over the Misfits which shows me that appearance does matter.  

And while we're on the subject of appearance - make sure your personal appearance is professional as well!


----------



## eyeroll (Feb 1, 2014)

Well said, 100% Natural. 

As a consumer, I definitely want a bar of soap to be the stated weight, not half an ounce or an ounce less. That's pretty important.  If I got a bar home and it was less than advertised, I'd never buy from that seller again.  

I expect to see uniform cuts (very, VERY minor crookedness) and clean edges, though they don't have to be beveled. I don't care about partial gel or tiny air bubbles; I won't buy a bar with visible cracks, or botanicals or glitter on top.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 1, 2014)

100%Natural said:


> All of my bars are cut with a wire cutter and are a minimum weight. I also polish each and every bar to give it a shiny appearance and smooth out any rough edges. Appearance and scent are the two most important things when selling soap. One thing I hear a lot is how professional my products look. It seems to instill a confidence in the customers that they aren't buying sub par products from me. I've had several customers come from a soap booth in the same show and buy mine instead because they thought the other soap wasn't as good because it was rough, had soda ash, tossed in a plastic bag, unevenly cut etc. and the seller looks like the soap - rough and unpolished. To me, that shows laziness and a lack of caring about your product and the quality. If you're willing to sell soap that looks sub par then where else are you being lazy and sloppy?
> 
> Take pride in what you sell and that includes appearance! Any bars that don't meet my standards are put in the 'Misfiit' basket and sold at a discount. Most will buy the full price bars over the Misfits which shows me that appearance does matter.
> 
> And while we're on the subject of appearance - make sure your personal appearance is professional as well!


 
I actually have some customers that wait for my discount basket, but you are correct most will buy from the main stock and not the "misfits" Ash have never stopped a sale and some think the look is interesting. I admit I do not polish my soaps, never stops a sale, but I do bevel the bottom edge since it makes it easier to hold on to. Some of my ugliest soaps are my best sellers. I have a few that turn dark and have to be hot processed, but there are top selling fo's. When packaging up to 500 soaps at a time I simple do not have the time to polish and wash off soda ash. When you build up a customer that know your product is consistent quality they will return to your booth and not the other booths. Quality, consistent sizes, strong, mild, no fragrance, and wrapped soaps make a huge difference.


----------



## 100%Natural (Feb 1, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I actually have some customers that wait for my discount basket, but you are correct most will buy from the main stock and not the "misfits" Ash have never stopped a sale and some think the look is interesting. I admit I do not polish my soaps, never stops a sale, but I do bevel the bottom edge since it makes it easier to hold on to. Some of my ugliest soaps are my best sellers. I have a few that turn dark and have to be hot processed, but there are top selling fo's. When packaging up to 500 soaps at a time I simple do not have the time to polish and wash off soda ash. When you build up a customer that know your product is consistent quality they will return to your booth and not the other booths. Quality, consistent sizes, strong, mild, no fragrance, and wrapped soaps make a huge difference.



Agreed!  I have customers that love the Misfits too and scoop them up when I have them available.

As far as the time to polish and wrap all those soaps.  I hired a small staff to take care of this end of things for me.  Worth every penny and frees up my time for other things.

A good example of my staff paying for themselves is when I have time to look for shows to attend that I wouldn't have had if I was doing all that work myself.  $40.00 worth of labour vs a day of sales that brought in $900 is money well spent.  I'd never have found that show if I didn't have my helpers!   I'd not have had time to polish and wrap all those bars either and the appearance of my products may have suffered and then in turn the sales may have been reduced as well.

Do what you need to do to make sure you look like a pro.  Sometimes spending money to make money is the way you have to go in order to 'keep up appearances'.


----------



## Nikkor (Mar 6, 2014)

100%Natural said:


> I also polish each and every bar to give it a shiny appearance and smooth out any rough edges.



How do you "polish" the bar? I've seen soaps before that I thought had a very smooth, clean look to them and thought it looked very nice. I understand how to bevel but not the polishing.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 6, 2014)

Not 100%Natural, but here's what I do -- I use a very soft, dry cotton cloth. An old tee shirt works well. I rub gently to smooth the surface a bit, remove small crumbs, and neaten up the edges (I bevel before polishing).


----------



## Nikkor (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you DeeAnna!


----------



## 100%Natural (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is the thread for how I polish....

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35802


----------



## Nikkor (Mar 7, 2014)

100%Natural said:


> Here is the thread for how I polish....
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=35802



Thank you for taking the time to post that thread! I would not have thought to dunk the bars, very interesting.


----------



## 100%Natural (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 8, 2014)

A few years I did take the time to polish until I had a customer ask me if the soap had been used, I told her no that I just polish them. She mentioned that she had been purchasing handmade soap for many years and to her they looked used not like a fresh cut soap. Sure made me stop and think and from that time on I quite washing off ash and polishing soaps. Saves a lot of time...Most customers seem to like that handmade look. As mentioned before my soaps are all uniform cut with my cutter that cuts my loaf and my square and round bars are all poured in the same molds, all wrapped and fully labeled. When stacked on the table customers can certainly see the uniformity of my bars. I do bevel the bottom edge because it makes the bar easier to hold.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 15, 2014)

FWIW .. my hubby commented today that he would rather see handmade soap looking handmade.  His comments were, "It shouldn't look perfect and store bought otherwise I don't think it's handmade.  It should have lumps and bumps."

This from a man/potential customer who really couldn't care much about the details of soap, just as long as it IS soap.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 15, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> FWIW .. my hubby commented today that he would rather see handmade soap looking handmade.  His comments were, "It shouldn't look perfect and store bought otherwise I don't think it's handmade.  It should have lumps and bumps."
> 
> This from a man/potential customer who really couldn't care much about the details of soap, just as long as it IS soap.



Agree with hubby.  Uniformity indicates mass production - one of millions just alike unless something gets out of whack.  We're surrounded with it in our lives.  The imperfect handmade object is comforting.  It harkens back to a simpler time and signals care and craftsmanship.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 15, 2014)

I have done woodworking from jewelry boxes, tables, and beds to turned boxes and spindles and I do full-time leather working on a professional basis. My expectation is not for a plasticky or perfect finish to my wooden pieces, leather items, and soaps, but I do prefer to see (and feel) a tidy silky crispness that speaks of fine-tuned skill and thoughtful care.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't sell yet, but on the soaps that I've made, I kind of like the ash and the look of the occasional partial gel.  I think it lends credit to the handcrafted feel.  And when I do start selling, I'm marketing my soaps as "rustic," so I think it will fit in perfectly with that.  My first batches are still curing, so only time will tell how my friends and family react to these same features.  That will help determine how my soaps that I sell will look.

I think whether or not you sell "imperfect" soaps all depends on how you market them and the people you're selling them to.


----------



## clhigh29 (Mar 19, 2014)

I feel imperfections should be kept to a minimum.  I wouldn't buy a bar of soap with a crack in it, and ingredients are subjective.  I personally do not like glitter in my soap (isn't glitter plastic?); however, I will do lavender buds.  I've figured out why guys like my lavender soap ... I don't think they use wash clothes and the lavender buds act as a scrubbing agent .  In your case of differing sizes, I would price by weight.  Sometimes people only want to try a small bar of something.


----------



## Sweetie J (Mar 29, 2014)

I do like for the soaps to be the exact weight as stated but as far as shiny & polished. I don't mind. I kinda like the homemade imperfect rustic look.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (May 23, 2014)

It may just be my friends, but I took a picture of a "raw" bar and a polished bar and asked what they preferred. Every one of my friends said they would rather buy the unpolished. I didn't mention that the polishing took extra time, I actually had a couple that thought the soap came out of my mold shiny and I roughed them up to get the rustic look!


----------

